# Sailboat sunk near ICW Johnson's Beach



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

You will see this just at the last turn on the ICW near Johnson's beach on Peridido Key. It's 36 ' with a 12' beam. The guy was trying to retrieve some items. I went and got my mask and dove it a few items getting his stuff for him. Was heading out last night and got caught in a storm, the bilge pump failed and he filled it up. He and his two dogs got over the beach fine.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

At least they got to the beach! Good job on helping him out.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

By chance he didn't say where he was heading to, did he?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Salvage bags available*

Anyone know this guy?
If so give him my phone number 850-572-1225. I have two of the large salvage bags he can borrow or I will help. I saved several boats after Ivan. You dive down with the bag not inflated, place inside the boat and inflate using a SCUBA tank or air compressor. After Katrina, I drove over to Mobile to help a friend whose boat had sunk by Buccaneer YC. He put the bags in place and I used my Hookah rig to pump them up.

I do not dive anymore, so if he wants help he will need someone who is a diver. 

I am sorry to see someone lose their boat.

Tom


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*bags*



oldflathead said:


> Anyone know this guy?
> If so give him my phone number 850-572-1225. I have two of the large salvage bags he can borrow or I will help. I saved several boats after Ivan. You dive down with the bag not inflated, place inside the boat and inflate using a SCUBA tank or air compressor. After Katrina, I drove over to Mobile to help a friend whose boat had sunk by Buccaneer YC. He put the bags in place and I used my Hookah rig to pump them up.
> 
> I do not dive anymore, so if he wants help he will need someone who is a diver.
> ...


I am going back out in a little while, if he is still working on it I will give him the message.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice gesture Tom.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> Anyone know this guy?
> If so give him my phone number 850-572-1225. I have two of the large salvage bags he can borrow or I will help. I saved several boats after Ivan. You dive down with the bag not inflated, place inside the boat and inflate using a SCUBA tank or air compressor. After Katrina, I drove over to Mobile to help a friend whose boat had sunk by Buccaneer YC. He put the bags in place and I used my Hookah rig to pump them up.
> 
> I do not dive anymore, so if he wants help he will need someone who is a diver.
> ...


Tom, I will dive for you if you need me to. Just let me know.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*This has me thinking.

Maybe a non-profit PFF team, to assist where insurance is not.
For salvage only.

We need to practice, count me in as a rigger.

BSH Rescue

This could be fun.*


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I am not saying don't try to self salvage because it is something I would likely do myself, but don't forget it can be dangerous work especially for rookies. Sea Tow only a few miles away and they are both experienced and properly equipped for salvage work. I have no idea what it would cost though.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Went down JB Road around 12:20pm today. It sank about 30 yards straight out from the end of a boardwalk.
The female Park Ranger walking out to the shore looked like she was about to have an orgasm getting her ticket book out.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

A quick update, I went back and the owner was gone but his inflatable was on the beach. I left a sticky note with Tom's message on it. I went up the beach and a couple were there and said that I just missed a boat that came up anchored and then put on wet suits in attempt to go in the guys boat. The man on the beach shouted them off waiving his cell phone -they got back in their boat and took off, He called the coast guard and Escambia county sheriff to give a description. 

the owner told he (earlier) that he only had liability ins. on the boat. he was a retire engineer and was going to come up with a way to save the boat.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm in to help with the recovery if the guy wants to I'm free Friday I'll provide a boat


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know the name of this boat?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Jamfhes (Jul 20, 2013)

At least they got to the beach! Good job on helping him out.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Raise Tony's boat-Low tide Sunday 7/28 afternoon*

We failed in our effort earlier this week. My old salvage bags leaked. We are going to try again at the next low tide during daylight, Sunday afternoon after church, low tide is at 2:53 PM. Lets all get there as soon as we can.

We need divers, salvage bags,(anyone has any to lend or rent), stable boats for the pumps and just all around muscle. Some pretty girls would be nice also. WEAR TV wants to be there when we float her.

Since my engine blew on my Panga, yes it was a VRO . 
I may not have my pontoon back in the water as it has engine problems too, yes VRO.
Maybe I need to put one of the diesels I rebuild in the Panga or Chico Limo?
Can anyone take my 3" pump, hoses, etc. out to help?

Tom


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Went down JB Road around 12:20pm today. It sank about 30 yards straight out from the end of a boardwalk.
> The female Park Ranger walking out to the shore looked like she was about to have an orgasm getting her ticket book out.


Them people ain't right, as a rule. Society misfits in my opinion. :whistling:


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Mr Tom, you say low tide is about 2:53 on Sunday. What time is suggested to get there to rig up? I'm planning on being down this weekend but need to leave by 4 or so to get back home. I do want to help out if things are happening in the morning. Also, I'm thinking if the boat is only 30 yards from shore then it's out of the main channel in the bend so there will be no issues of anchoring up in the near vicinity of it correct?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Sunday afternoon*



H2OMARK said:


> Mr Tom, you say low tide is about 2:53 on Sunday. What time is suggested to get there to rig up? I'm planning on being down this weekend but need to leave by 4 or so to get back home. I do want to help out if things are happening in the morning. Also, I'm thinking if the boat is only 30 yards from shore then it's out of the main channel in the bend so there will be no issues of anchoring up in the near vicinity of it correct?


I plan on being there about 12 Noon with my 3" pump. Neighbor will be there same time with his 2" pump. We will anchor off the ends of the sunken boat.

No problem anchoring, good clean sand bottom, 4 - 8' deep and out of the ICW channel.

We are still looking for salvage bags.

Come on over. I will be monitoring VHF 16

Tom


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

oldflathead said:


> I plan on being there about 12 Noon with my 3" pump. Neighbor will be there same time with his 2" pump. We will anchor off the ends of the sunken boat.
> 
> No problem anchoring, good clean sand bottom, 4 - 8' deep and out of the ICW channel.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom,

I would like to offer up some help if needed. Dont have any of equipment and not a diver, but can offer some extra hands where needed. Can I catch a ride with you? If you need an extra pair of hands that is..


----------



## knottright (Jul 30, 2013)

*sunken boat*

whats the update?:thumbup:, nice to see u guys pitching in to help.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

knottright said:


> whats the update?:thumbup:, nice to see u guys pitching in to help.


*Thank you for your interest, Newbie?

Here is the latest:*

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/sunk-boat-help-needed-174698

*Welcome to PFF.*


----------



## knottright (Jul 30, 2013)

*sailboat*

wowjust followed the posts
TX


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

still there this morning when I went by (7/30)


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thursday, 1 August at 0900 - Maybe*

If we get some more volunteers. We only have one diver volunteer and need at least one more to be safe. 
I repaired my 3' trash diaphragm type pump today. My 3" centrifugal pump has problems. On my last piling work, the pull start mechanism failed. We tried to fix it today, but parts are missing, so I guess we will use Mr. DeWalt 18 volt drill to twist it.
On the way back home Sunday, I spun the prop on the Johnson 50. I took it to Mr. Bill at the Prop Shop and it is not repairable, but he is selling me one at a very good price. Last week when returning in my Panga, the 
70HP Johnson blew - love that VRO and what is next?
It takes me about 12 gallons of OB fuel for each round trip, $60. I miss a days work, add fuel for the air compressor and pumps and +++ 

This is nothing compared to Captain Tony, whose boat/home is sunk.

I am going to keep trying!








Tom


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Tom,
I am available and have a boat (depending on the day) to assist.
What you have done is commendable, and maybe we can get enough grunts to make this happen.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*We need an Incident Commander*



Emerald Ghost said:


> Tom,
> I am available and have a boat (depending on the day) to assist.
> What you have done is commendable, and maybe we can get enough grunts to make this happen.


Thanks. The space we occupy on this Earth must be paid by service to others. Sort of like "rent".

Plans for 8/1 do not look good, WX sucks. Lightening...
Let's try for Friday 8/2, 0900. 
We still need some air inflatable salvage bags.

Grunt Tom, USMC, 1955 - 1966


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Diver needed*

We need to have two divers to place the straps around the outside of the hull for the salvage crew. It will take a few minutes.
If you want to ride out by boat, let me know or you can drive to Johnsons beach, #G and I will pick you up on the beach.

Plans are for 1030, when the salvage crew and boat arrive. He is launching from Galvas and needs help loading.


----------

